# Dale Jr. to retire....



## specialk (Apr 25, 2017)

http://www.hendrickmotorsports.com/...-retire-from-nascar-cup-series-following-2017


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't blame him at all. No, he wasn't his daddy on the track but he was still a good driver. He has all the money he could ever spend and I'm sure he wants to enjoy his life with his new bride Amy. Glad to see him going out on his own terms.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 25, 2017)

Que the Jr haters in 5, 4, 3, 2.................................



Just means I have zero reasons to ever watch another race again.    I havent watched 10 total laps this year anyway.  Nascar is dead to me now.  If the haters dont think this will effect the crowds even worse, they are high.


----------



## Duff (Apr 25, 2017)

Doesn't surprise me. I don't blame him. What surprises me is he is 43 yrs old. Wow, time flies


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, he needs to get out while the getting is good.  In the next 10 years, NASCAR will be lucky to still be in business, unless they make drastic changes and bring fans/advertisers back in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

He was never going to win a Championship anyway..


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was never going to win a Championship anyway..



Maybe not but neither did Mark Martin in double the amount of years and races.     Still a good driver though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> Maybe not but neither did Mark Martin in double the amount of years and races.     Still a good driver though.



Mark Martin and Jr don't even belong in the same sentence.

Jr shouldn't make the HOF but he probably will cause his last name is Earnhardt.


----------



## specialk (Apr 25, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> Que the Jr haters in 5, 4, 3, 2..............



it only took 3....


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mark Martin and Jr don't even belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Jr shouldn't make the HOF but he probably will cause his last name is Earnhardt.



Because 40 wins in 31 years and NO championships is different than 26 wins in 18 years and no Championships HOW?   The difference between Martin and Jr is Jr isnt sticking around 15 years too long like Mark did.   

 

Stick to college football man     Im done with this one.   Ive got better things to do today than argue with you.   I know thats what your looking for 

ciao


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 25, 2017)

specialk said:


> it only took 3....



riprap, emusmacker and others will be along shortly    they are too predictable.


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2017)

You just said NASCAR will take a hit and you haven't watched 10 laps this year and you are wanting to hear from the haters?


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2017)

College football put more fans in the seats at Bristol last year than 2 races will. I bet 1/2 the fans there yesterday were for Jr. Most of them cheered for Sr. NASCAR can change all the rules they want, but there is nobody out there for the blue collar fan to pull for. Spoiled brats who've been riding a go kart since 5 and others who got a top ride because their family was already in the sport. That's why most people record a race and watch it in 10 minutes. Everybody I know watch other sports live. People who watch and spend money on what they like. NASCAR is becoming an afterthought.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> Because 40 wins in 31 years and NO championships is different than 26 wins in 18 years and no Championships HOW?   The difference between Martin and Jr is Jr isnt sticking around 15 years too long like Mark did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are actually trying to compare Jr to Mark Martin??

Get off the Jr koolaid.. 

Why don't you compare what Mark has done in all aspects of Nascar compared to Jr.. 

Martin is one of the greatest drivers in Nascar history. There will never be another one like him. Kyle Busch is about the only one that could compare to him. Mark could drive anything and win.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mark could drive anything and win.



Apparently, just not enough.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 25, 2017)

This is another result of trying to take a southern sport and make it appeal to Californians. Brian France killed this great sport years ago, so glad I don't waste my time on anymore. 

Sounds like Carl and Dale get it too, probably more waiting to quit.


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are actually trying to compare Jr to Mark Martin??
> 
> Get off the Jr koolaid..
> 
> ...



The Busch brothers are the ones everyone loves to hate but will always have a ride. Other drivers have to walk the politically correct line. 

Jr has been in top equipment from day 1 just like Gordon and Johnson. Mark Martin was racing under a start up roush organization. Most fans don't know any history, they just go with whatever Facebook tells them. The NASCAR HOF will be the most watered down HOF of any sport. They could have had some credibility entering one a year.


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> This is another result of trying to take a southern sport and make it appeal to Californians. Brian France killed this great sport years ago, so glad I don't waste my time on anymore.
> 
> Sounds like Carl and Dale get it too, probably more waiting to quit.



Might as well move all the races out west. Nobody goes much around here anymore. At least the weather will be more predictable and I'll watch some of the race in the evening when there is nothing else to do.


----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 25, 2017)

He was a good driver won more races and made more money than any of you ever will everybody musta had there daily hateraid around here if you can't admit he was a good driver you can go pound sand


----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 25, 2017)

riprap said:


> Might as well move all the races out west. Nobody goes much around here anymore. At least the weather will be more predictable and I'll watch some of the race in the evening when there is nothing else to do.



They need to bring them all back home to the south hometown short tracks and keep the two big ones Daytona and dega and throw in maybe four road courses the last few years those have been the best racing


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 25, 2017)

He's not going anywhere, they never do.  Not even a heavy topical cream could get rid of him.


----------



## Barfolomew (Apr 25, 2017)

NASCAR is going to have more issues.


----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 25, 2017)

Barfolomew said:


> NASCAR is going to have more issues.



I agree


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

The black stick of death said:


> He was a good driver won more races and made more money than any of you ever will everybody musta had there daily hateraid around here if you can't admit he was a good driver you can go pound sand



There are plenty of good drivers in Nascar. He is not great, and no where on the same plain as Mark Martin.

He is closer to a Kyle Petty than he is a Mark Martin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Apparently, just not enough.



martin is the dawg of nascar.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why don't you compare what Mark has done in all aspects of Nascar compared to Jr..



You mean like that little pesky fact that Mark Martin ran over 200 Busch races with a best finish in the points of 8th while Jr only ran 120 Busch races with back to back Busch championships?    

Shall I go on here?   Its all the equipment with you haters though.  I get it 

Again, stick to college football or arguing with Liberals on the PF, something you are actually good at


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> You mean like that little pesky fact that Mark Martin ran over 200 Busch races with a best finish in the points of 8th while Jr only ran 120 Busch races with back to back Busch championships?
> 
> Shall I go on here?   Its all the equipment with you haters though.  I get it
> 
> Again, stick to college football or arguing with Liberals on the PF, something you are actually good at



dont leave out nocturnal deer hunting


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> You mean like that little pesky fact that Mark Martin ran over 200 Busch races with a best finish in the points of 8th while Jr only ran 120 Busch races with back to back Busch championships?
> 
> Shall I go on here?   Its all the equipment with you haters though.  I get it
> 
> Again, stick to college football or arguing with Liberals on the PF, something you are actually good at




The Busch series was a hobby for Martin. Just like the truck series and Iroc series. Jr did it to get a seat at the table in Nascar, Mark helped build that table.

And I don't need to stick to college football. I've got as much if not more experience with Nascar as anybody on here.

Martin was not my driver so I'm not looking at this breakdown through tinted glasses.. 

In football terms..
Mark Martin = Dan Marino
Jr = Cam Newton

Heck, Martin got better with age, Jr has sucked for a LONG time!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> This is another result of trying to take a southern sport and make it appeal to Californians.



Whoop der it is.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 25, 2017)

Duff said:


> Doesn't surprise me. I don't blame him. What surprises me is he is 43 yrs old. Wow, time flies



Just means we are getting old Duff ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> Just means we are getting old Duff ...



hopefully not elfiiiiiiiiiiii old.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Busch series was a hobby for Martin. Just like the truck series and Iroc series. Jr did it to get a seat at the table in Nascar, Mark helped build that table.
> 
> And I don't need to stick to college football. I've got as much if not more experience with Nascar as anybody on here.
> 
> ...



Cam will be in the HOF.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Cam will be in the HOF.



Not based on his performance to date. Jr will get in cause his last name is Earnhardt and well, it's Nascar. The new "feel good" sport.


----------



## Duff (Apr 25, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> Just means we are getting old Duff ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> martin is the dawg of nascar.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Busch series was a hobby for Martin. Just like the truck series and Iroc series. Jr did it to get a seat at the table in Nascar, Mark helped build that table.
> 
> And I don't need to stick to college football. I've got as much if not more experience with Nascar as anybody on here.
> 
> ...



How many 500s did Mark Martin win?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 25, 2017)

100% understand Dale for retiring.  Even if he isn't in the Chase, which is a long ways away, I hope he can race to the lead at Talladega in October when I'm there.  Legend at that track.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not based on his performance to date. Jr will get in cause his last name is Earnhardt and well, it's Nascar. The new "feel good" sport.



Put it to you this way..... last time I watched NASCAR Jr was a contender.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Cam will be in the HOF.



Cam has that one extra little thign that would get him in the Hall right now.  Something the NFL is dying to get in the Hall.  Hint Warren Moon was probably the last one and McNabb will be the next one.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Put it to you this way..... last time I watched NASCAR Jr was a contender.



So 2014 then?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> martin is the dawg of nascar.



Post of the year material right there.

But Mark is a good man and he does it the right way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Put it to you this way..... last time I watched NASCAR Jr was a contender.



Yep.. 24th in points out of 46...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many 500s did Mark Martin win?



So, that's how you gauge a great driver vs a good one??

Hmmm... I don't see Jr in this top 20 driver ranking.. Heck, I see Kyle Busch..

http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/gallery/ranking-the-20-greatest-nascar-drivers-of-all-time-022112


----------



## nickel back (Apr 25, 2017)

one of Marks issues is he had to run against Dale, Dale,and Jeff


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.. 24th in points out of 46...



Last I heard, he was burnt in a car and just never really seemed right after that.

Either way, I don't care.  My work just unblocked the forum, so I'm just happy to be here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

nickel back said:


> one of Marks issues is he had to run against Dale, Dale,and Jeff



Don't forget Rusty...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Last I heard, he was burnt in a car and just never really seemed right after that.
> 
> Either way, I don't care.  My work just unblocked the forum, so I'm just happy to be here.



So, you are saying you don't know what you're talking about.. 

I was wandering where you've been hiding..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you are saying you don't know what you're talking about..
> 
> I was wandering where you've been hiding..



Pretty much.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't forget Rusty...



could not stand Rusty, he was pretty good though.

Jeff G. and Ray Evernham was the team back then


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

nickel back said:


> could not stand Rusty, he was pretty good though.
> 
> Jeff G. and Ray Evernham was the team back then




Yes they were and I couldn't stand that team either!


----------



## specialk (Apr 25, 2017)

what an awesome press conference that jr just gave!....gonna miss junebug next year going forward..sunday evenings won't be the same and neither will dega......so glad I was able to watch him race and win.....


----------



## Walker44 (Apr 25, 2017)

O GOD !!!!! he rode on daddys name for 13 years plus  Glad he came  to his senses   he never had DADDYS ability  only the name  ------ Kyle Petty


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 25, 2017)

I was surprised he came back this season, you can't compare Jr. to Mark Martin, different generation of racers, Jr raced better in the #8, I think that wreck when he bout got burned up and his Daddy saved him changed Jr. and then going to HMS, Im glad I saw him win and he will be missed, but aleast he will be a racecar owner.
And heres Mark martin willing to spend millions of $ on his son to go racing, and Matt says I don't want to race, think about all the past racers that have tried to get there sons in the big show, Cup, and have not done it.
Carl Edwards in the #88 in 2018!!!!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 25, 2017)

Say what you will, but the man couldn't help what his last name was or who his father was. He did well for himself and no doubt carried the sport after his father passed. He always carried himself well IMO also. 
No question this is gonna be devastating to an already severely struggling sport. I too think NASCAR will be gone in 10yrs or so without some sort of major intervention. 
I'd ride off into the sunset with my wallet fat if I was Jr too! Only I'd have done it a few years ago!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 26, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> There are plenty of good drivers in Nascar. He is not great, and no where on the same plain as Mark Martin.
> 
> He is closer to a Kyle Petty than he is a Mark Martin.



I was a die hard Kyle Petty fan and a pretty big Junior fan at one time, and I'd say Junior is much closer to Martin than Petty.  

Junior had a respectable career.
- Top 30 on the all-time wins list for the Winston/Sprint/Nextel/Monster Energy/Whatchamacallit series.  
- First rookie to win the All-Star Race.
- Two Daytona 500 wins.
- Finished top 12 in points 11 out of the 16 years that he ran a full schedule.
- Two Busch championships.

He didn't enjoy near the success his father did, but he put together a respectable career.  He had sustained (but not overwhelming) success at the highest level.  He was an above average driver, but he probably wasn't one of the top 5 drivers on the track at any point in his career.

I'll put it this way - Junior has as many wins as Danica Patrick, Juan Pablo Montoya, Robby Gordon, Ken Schrader, Michael Waltrip, Alan Kulwicki, and Kyle Petty combined. Those are pretty big names in racing.  Junior certainly wasn't a bust.


----------



## specialk (Apr 26, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> I was a die hard Kyle Petty fan and a pretty big Junior fan at one time, and I'd say Junior is much closer to Martin than Petty.
> 
> Junior had a respectable career.
> - Top 30 on the all-time wins list for the Winston/Sprint/Nextel/Monster Energy/Whatchamacallit series.
> ...



Good post.....and props to admitting you were a kyle petty fan


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 26, 2017)

Duff said:


> Doesn't surprise me. I don't blame him. What surprises me is he is 43 yrs old. Wow, time flies


  Sure does! seems like just yesterday when he and Matt came over from Bush. Makes me feel old. Glad he's smart enough to get out while he's ahead. Good on him, and I wish him the best!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 26, 2017)

specialk said:


> and props to admitting you were a kyle petty fan



  There weren't many of us, but you sure couldn't accuse us of being fair weather fans.  I still remember listening to the race on the radio and going crazy when he finished 3rd at Charlotte in 2007.  It was his first top 5 finish in a decade. 

 I was really pulling for Adam Petty too when he came along.  I'd like to know what he could have been.  Of course, if he was racing the family equipment, "off the lead lap" is what he would have been.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> 100% understand Dale for retiring.  Even if he isn't in the Chase, which is a long ways away, I hope he can race to the lead at Talladega in October when I'm there.  Legend at that track.



I'll never forget that weekend , Jr. Dominated that race. What a great weekend Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 26, 2017)

Always pulled for JR, but he's  always running in the middle of the pack. Quit following.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 26, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll never forget that weekend , Jr. Dominated that race. What a great weekend Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!



Thats right!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 26, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, that's how you gauge a great driver vs a good one??
> 
> Hmmm... I don't see Jr in this top 20 driver ranking.. Heck, I see Kyle Busch..
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/gallery/ranking-the-20-greatest-nascar-drivers-of-all-time-022112



Superbowl of nascar ain't it?  LoL one internet list is supposed to change my mind...come on.  Jr has had a great career.  I have no beef with Mark Martin but I'd rather watch Jr race.


----------



## riprap (Apr 26, 2017)

Kyle Petty never had the calibur of equipment jr had. Jr got in that equipment because of his daddy but so do other drivers. It's who you know not what you know in NASCAR.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 26, 2017)

riprap said:


> but so do other drivers. .



Like Chase Elliott?     Why arent you hypocrites hating on him like you do Jr?  


That is what is so comical about Jr haters whining that his daddy gave him everything.   Most of them are Chase fans now. LOL!    We ALL know Chase was handed it all on a silver platter.   Too bad you haters havent done your research to realize that simply wasnt the case with Jr.   Dale Sr didnt want to give him a shot and made him prove himself.  If not for Eury Sr, Jr might still be changing oil at Dale Earnhardt Chevrolet.

You wanna say I dont know my history?     Maybe you need to brush up on yours, at least when it comes to the Earnhardts anyway.

Why you people have a problem with a father helping his son get started is simply beyond me.   To say he is still riding the coattails just shows how ignorant yall can be.  Dale has been gone 16 years now.   He had NOTHING to do with Jr leaving DEI, starting JRM or going to Hendrick.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 26, 2017)

Hate it when people compare Dale Jr. to Mark Martin. Mark - imho - was always a whiner and complainer. He was always saying how badly he wanted a championship but he just didn't have what it took to win one. Too much of a goody two shoes - Mr.nice guy. That wins you friends but not championships. Just my opinion.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 26, 2017)

RacinNut said:


> Carl Edwards in the #88 in 2018!!!!



I actually think it will go back to #25.


----------



## cam88 (Apr 26, 2017)

His contract is up this year and with his concussion issues from the past couple of years it was time. Plus he got all the money in the world so why not get out. But NASCAR better do something to drawl interest in the sport with the leaving audience!!


----------



## Big7 (Apr 26, 2017)

To get to the fact of the matter:

Who cares?


----------



## riprap (Apr 26, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> Like Chase Elliott?     Why arent you hypocrites hating on him like you do Jr?
> 
> 
> That is what is so comical about Jr haters whining that his daddy gave him everything.   Most of them are Chase fans now. LOL!    We ALL know Chase was handed it all on a silver platter.   Too bad you haters havent done your research to realize that simply wasnt the case with Jr.   Dale Sr didnt want to give him a shot and made him prove himself.  If not for Eury Sr, Jr might still be changing oil at Dale Earnhardt Chevrolet.
> ...



You are taking this hard. Maybe there is some Earnhardt group therapy you can go to. I do believe "other" drivers include chase Elliott. He is most definitely benefiting from his daddy. But this thread is about "Jr" not chase. I guess if you want to bash on him you can start a thread on that.

If I have a driver it's Kyle Busch. He got kicked out of Hendrick cause he didn't fit Rick's corporate image. Both Busch brothers have a ride on talent alone. They would be very easy to get rid of otherwise.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 27, 2017)

Big7 said:


> To get to the fact of the matter:
> 
> Who cares?



I agree that pretty much sums it up....

NASCAR SUCKS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't believe the JR fans are still holding him up so high.. 

He had a good career. He has always had a silver spoon in his mouth and Daddy made sure he was taken care of in Nascar. Dale died, and there went Jr's dream. And then he became Nascar's puppet.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 27, 2017)

Few folks in here are butthurt their last name isn't Earnhardt huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 27, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Few folks in here are butthurt their last name isn't Earnhardt huh?



Nope.. Being put on a pedestal and actually being a disappointment has not been easy for Jr..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can't believe the JR fans are still holding him up so high..
> 
> He had a good career. He has always had a silver spoon in his mouth and Daddy made sure he was taken care of in Nascar. Dale died, and there went Jr's dream. And then he became Nascar's puppet.



well said


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 27, 2017)

some junior fans have a tendency to bash all the other drivers fans. dont believe me? scroll up. the 24 car sure has been staying close to the front. just sayin


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 27, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> some junior fans have a tendency to bash all the other drivers fans. dont believe me? scroll up. the 24 car sure has been staying close to the front. just sayin



I havent bashed anyone.   I actually like Chase Elliott.    Chase is humble and down to earth, just like Jr.    Just wondering why people arent railing on him for riding Bills coattails and being born with a silver spoon in his mouth.  Something that is very well known throughout the North Ga go kart racing community and now Nascar.   I asked legit question but hypocrisy knows no bounds obviously.  

If I was gonna continue to follow this farce of a sport, Chase is who I would root for.   I dont have a problem with rooting for someone that their father played a role in getting them where they are though.  Obviously, some here do.     Its all good.   Get back with me when Chase wins a race though.  Until then, Im done with this silly thread, and Nascar in general for that matter.  I will be around though, probably in the PF forum.  You can PM when Chase wins.   I will be patiently awaiting. 

"just sayin"


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope.. Being put on a pedestal and actually being a disappointment has not been easy for Jr..



Why exactly do you think he was a disappointment? I'm curious?

For the record, I like Jr, but not a fanboy. 

I was actually a Edwards fan.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 9, 2017)

Looks like he retired early so he could do a home improvement show with his wifey.  

It's all making sense now.  He's from NC and into decorating.  

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...hardt-jr-to-star-in-home-renovation-show.html


----------



## riprap (May 9, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like he retired early so he could do a home improvement show with his wifey.
> 
> It's all making sense now.  He's from NC and into decorating.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...hardt-jr-to-star-in-home-renovation-show.html


Just goes to show you how loyal Dale Sr's fanbase is. Any one of his kids could have a show and it would be a hit. Dale jr just doesn't seem like that interesting of a person to follow. Just watching 30 seconds of a press conference with him being interviewed is hard. People hang on his every word wondering if he's going to say something about his dad. How many times have you heard the question, "what would your dad think?"


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 10, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like he retired early so he could do a home improvement show with his wifey.
> 
> It's all making sense now.  He's from NC and into decorating.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...hardt-jr-to-star-in-home-renovation-show.html





Well, we know his wife wears the pants in the family.. His Dad was a real man and Jr is not half the man Dad was..


----------



## specialk (May 12, 2017)

he should have stuck to just racing....too many outside distractions....I mean 244 make-a-wish appearences? most of any athelete? really? why? stick to racing bro'....don't worry about them silly fans.....







keep your head in the game, quit wasting time outside the track!



http://www.thedalejrfoundation.org/...oundation-names-award-after-dale-earnhardt-jr


----------



## PappyHoel (May 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, we know his wife wears the pants in the family.. His Dad was a real man and Jr is not half the man Dad was..



Thems fightin words


----------



## Mr Warren (May 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, we know his wife wears the pants in the family.. His Dad was a real man and Jr is not half the man Dad was..


  Could be you're right - but Jr. didn't put up with 
Teresas crap as long as his dad did.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2017)

Junior was a good driver.  He however was not a great drive, like his Dad. If you compare his record at Hendricks with Gordon and Johnson, it don't look so good and they were driving basically the same equipment. He was about the only thing left that could influence the number of people in the seats. He just never came close to being the driver his dad was. The big difference between good and great, is that great drivers could take a 10th place car and win a race with it. He never came close to doing that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2017)

So, with 15 races to go, JR is 25th in points... What are the odds Nascar will give their precious little Jr a win so he can at least have a chance at a title?

I'll go out on a limb and say if he happens to be leading a race, there won't be any "debris" cautions..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 6, 2017)

Jr's bee retired ever since he moved into the top divison


----------

